# Can we talk about Idina Mendel doing "Let It Go" absolute J-U-S-T-I-C-E after her not so awesome try at the Oscars?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2014)

*Can we talk about Idina Mendel doing "Let It Go" absolute J-U-S-T-I-C-E after her not so awesome try at the Oscars?*

I was seriously looking forward to Idina singing live at the Oscars and when the moment came, I was so confused.
  Edit: I learned Demi Lovato was originally supposed to do the song during the Oscars. So I can imagine Menzel was doing the song left and right and was suddenly going into the Oscars nodes all shot.
  She goes on Late Night immediately after and KILLS IT with Jimmy and the band. PR A++++++!

  It's so ironic the song she sings is something she can identify with right now with all the flack from the Oscars.


----------

